# Happy Anniversary DBSTALK



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

Coolness on the logo!
Congrats!! :joy:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That sure is one cool looking dish... Congrats Chris!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks! Sunday is the actual date but I thought I would throw the logo up a little early and make it a week long thing.  

Also want to show off Stuart's work again.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

:balloons: :hb: :balloons:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok... now this one I noticed in a more respectable amount of time... :lol:

Nice work Stuart!

Congrats Chris!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats!!!! :goodjob: 

Also, another great logo. Great job Stuart!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Happy anniversary! Here's to another 7+ more!


----------



## Rob77 (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations Chris....bet you never thought you'd be building such a popular site!

Tony and I will drink our celebration drink for dbstalk out of the Stanley Cup if you don"t mind


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

So when is D* releasing the new gold-plated slimline dishes? I totally want one.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

GAM said:


> Coolness on the logo!
> Congrats!! :joy:


Lucky 7, congrats!

Here's to 7 more!

:hb::hb::hb::hb::hb::hb::hb:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mikep554 said:


> So when is D* releasing the new gold-plated slimline dishes? I totally want one.


What, you don't have one? I did the logo by going outside and taking a picture of mine... :lol: :lol:


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Happy upcoming anniversary Chris & dbstalk.com!!

Fine work Stuart!

I'm so glad I found this web site back in 2006, I certainly have gotten a lot of help from posters to this site. I hope I am able to give back even a fraction of the generous help I've received. Again, Happy Anniversary! :hurah:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy number Seven, and many more


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

MercurialIN said:


> Happy upcoming anniversary Chris & dbstalk.com!!
> 
> Fine work Stuart!
> 
> I'm so glad I found this web site back in 2006, I certainly have gotten a lot of help from posters to this site. I hope I am able to give back even a fraction of the generous help I've received. Again, Happy Anniversary! :hurah:


I too found this site in 2006 and have gained so much knowledge from it.

Thanks to the mods that help keep it right side up.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Seven years...what's that in _dog_ years?

So far, I'm proud to have been a small part.

Excellent logo, btw.


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks to Chris and all the mods that keep dbstalk humming along!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats Chris!!! 

and

Great job Stuart!!!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice work Stuart.

And Nice work Chris!

Here's to 7 more! And then some more beyond that!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Chris

And to all the members moderators and supporters that have made this possible


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm fairly new new here Chris,but congats on your website.I enjoy my time surfing through here.I hope you have many more. CHEERS !!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats!

Great logo. It's pretty cool seeing different themes on the logo.

Mike


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

:goodjob: :welcome: :icon_band :hb: Happy Birthday!

The high quality of Stuart's Anniversary DBS logo is a symbol of the high quality of this forum and the people on it and the help they give.

And I want one also.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the site!!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats to Chris and the rest of the hard working crew on here!  
Many thanks to all involved in making this a "must see" site everyday.
Very nice job on the new logo indeed Stuart. 
Here's to many more years of enjoying and sharing a world of knowledge and information in the forums.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Great job on the logo Stuart, and congrats on the anniversary, Chris! It's a great site and I'm pleased to have just renewed my Talk Club membership to help support DBSTalk!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Congrats, I think a toast is in order.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats to Chris and DBSTalk on 7 years.

Good job on the dish,Stuart! I need one of those.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Congrats and happy anniversary  

Is that a gold or copper dish ? The traditional 7th anniversary gift is copper. Or wool - but I imagine you run the risk of wool dish shrinkage in a rain storm.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday DBSTALLLLLLLLK, Happy Birthday tooooo Youuuuuu...


LADIES AND GENTLEMEN...MISS MARILYN MONROE...:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent! 7 years is quite an accomplishment! Cheers to DBSTalk.com and all the great folks that make it happen!


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

DBSTalk...because uplink reports aren't reliable anywhere else.

DBSTalk...because the EKB lives there.

DBSTalk...because I pull news from it.

SatelliteGuys...because they get their uplink reports first.

Happy 7th, DBSTalk!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Great logo, Stuart!

Here's to seven years of education and entertainment! 

Great job, guys, and congratulations!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I was confused as I thought I had signed up close to opening day, but turns out that was just when the board moved to its own server. Here is the announcement on alt.dbs.echostar from 7-18-01, brief as it is. And though it appears it got no replies, look what it turned into. Happy seven!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great work to all involved in this site in any way, shape, or form. And, congrats to Chris on 7 years so far. Cheers to many, many more. :goodjob: 

I love this place!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

mikep554 said:


> So when is D* releasing the new gold-plated slimline dishes? I totally want one.


+1

Happy Birthday DBSTALK!!


----------



## kbz71 (Jun 19, 2008)

Have a good one!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This kind of longevity on comes from a true success.

Congrats to the Mods, posters, and fellow CE'ers.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats, Chris!
Great site and great people.
What a brew!
:goodjob:


----------

